# What so much hate for classical music? D=



## Adelio Altomar (Jan 22, 2010)

So, yesterday there was this assembly at my school where the Austin Symphony came and preformed a few classical pieces for the entire school. It's funny to me, being a person who was raised on classical music, that a large, overwhelming majority of the school was dreading the whole thing or were desperately asking the teachers if they could just walk off campus and not go (who gave 'em a resounding "No"). 

And then I think about M*A*S*H* and that particular episode in which Major Winchester is trying to play his records and everybody in the whole unit reacted badly to the music and tossed his records against the wall until it shattered.

Why do people hate Classical music so much?


----------



## TerraDragon (Jan 23, 2010)

Hate it???  I have several Classical songs on my Media Player!  I's probly becuase the people would rather listen to songs about sex and drugs with screaming and cuss words and ragged defaning beats.  I prefer Classic Rock myself, but I play cello, so I do like Clascal.  It's also, why people might not like classic, is becuase alot of these songs are complicated, and they nerds and old people or people from Britan.  But, for whatever reason, people these days ignore some of the best musics around!  *grumble*


----------



## lowkey (Jan 23, 2010)

I wish i knew. I think Vivaldi kicks ass. Theres not a thing he's written that I don't like. I like most of the baroque composers too. And now we have phillip glass, people hate him too. I think classical has a bad reaction to some people, because the complexity of the music forces your brain to continue thinking about it. You can't just kick back and get "stuck in the groove" like you do with rock, rap, or pop. I't's also the type of music that was written before technology, so it was designed to be listened to- like sit in a room and listen. The complexity of it was intended to create an imaginary visual that would coax the listener into a story or through an event- for the most part.  I think a better way to illustrate this is with fashion. Would you wear today (on a daily basis) what Mozart wore in the 1700's?

I was not raised on classical music, however, my curiosity has always been overwhelmingly powerful, so it was natural for me to ask-where did this type of music come from. So as one listens to todays music, a group will say they are influenced by "___" and so you keep going back 10 years at a time, and you can see how rock was formed by big band, which was formed by jazz, which was formed by classical( the short version) but most people fail to get that involved and simply choose not to understand it. most people don't like what they don't understand.


----------



## Takun (Jan 23, 2010)

2deep4them


----------



## TerraDragon (Jan 23, 2010)

True, so True.  I remember playing Spring in the Orcastra, and I envisioned a storm in the spring.  It was an Epic Head Movie.

Also, Classical Music is used alot in childhood cartoons, and I can't see why kids dun like it!


----------



## Aden (Jan 23, 2010)

>school assembly
>probably high school

Found your problem.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 23, 2010)

Aden said:


> >school assembly
> >probably high school
> 
> Found your problem.



Seriously. In most cases from my own observations, the general youth does not appreciate classical music. Why? Because there is a deeper, beautiful meaning under the music. It's not just ass shaking, lyric-filled mumbo jumbo, it's art with depth. It's as my intro to music professor said it back in college....or at least what I THINK he said:

"Popular music is there to be your friend, your best bud. Classical music requires a deeper appreciation to fully enjoy it."

Honestly, Beethoven, Mozart, J.S. Bach, Tchaikovsky, Mussorgsky, Stravinsky, etc. kick ass, as far as I am damn well concerned.

And yes, throughout junior high and high school, I grew up as the lone figure who listened to such music, along with film score music.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 23, 2010)

Aden said:


> >school assembly
> >probably high school
> 
> Found your problem.



this.



other than that, i dont know.
i have a lot of respect for classical music.


----------



## f94 (Jan 23, 2010)

Aden said:


> >school assembly
> >probably high school
> 
> Found your problem.



Absolutely.  

Most kids today want things they can relate to lyric-wise.  Let's face it, most classical music does not contain lyrics.  If they do, they are religious or are not in English since well, America was not founded when classical music was popular.  On top of that, most kids want to dance/move to music.  The only way kids want to hear the classics is done up in a techno remix (not that there is anything wrong with that -- I listen to them all the time).

I took 13 years of piano lessons, started reading music at age 3.  Classical music was sort of inflicted upon me, but I never hated all of it.  I found myself to be in love with the more aggressive pieces from Bach, Beethoven, Mozart, etc.  When I started listening to my father's progressive rock (mainly ELP) I fell in love with classical again because ELP was known to put classical/jazz pieces into their.  

As stated, classical music is deep and complex.  Most people, not just kids, are not looking for that level of thinking in music.

Personally, I love complex and aggressive classics, jazz, military marches, etc.  However, I also love today's complex stuff such as psy trance and GOA (no, they are not just the same thing) and move soundtracks.  The more complex the piece, the better, imo.  And the less lyrics, also the better.


----------



## BladeWolf (Jan 23, 2010)

I remember when I was in high school, I thought classical music was the worst style of music next to country.  Now I listen to both lol.  I'm hooked on those symphony tribute albums.  I have Evanescence, Tool, Linkin Park, Metallica (really good), System Of A Down, and Stone Sour.  They are really good to listen to and you could actually play Metallica at a romantic dinner lol.


----------



## Bando (Jan 23, 2010)

If you're not raised on classical or haven't played any, it's very hard to get into. Lately classical has grown on me, since I buy student tickets to the Pacific Symphony for a once a semester band assignment. The Firebird Suite is so kickass!


----------



## Shotgunjim (Jan 23, 2010)

Takumi_L said:


> 2deep4them


 
Yeah, I think that pretty much sums it up right there.


----------



## BladeWolf (Jan 23, 2010)

Gotta love VideoGamesLive!  If you haven't heard of them, look it up on youtube.  Classical Symphony music meets video games, my favorite is the Sonic medley and The Legend Of Zelda medley.


----------



## A Fluffy Smith (Jan 23, 2010)

I'd be speechless if some guy said, "classical music sucks!" Maybe it's because there's no more Vivaldi's or Chopin's anymore, but I love Phillip Glass, wonderful composer. It's strange cause I love modern music like The Smashing Pumpkins and Stone Temple Pilots but I have an astounding love for Classical <3. Actually, I've been listening to the OST for Final Fantasy 13; there's wonderful music in there that has heavy Classical influence!
Notable one: Battle Theme though the electric guitar bits sound weird in Classical I think it's cool!


----------



## Mayfurr (Jan 23, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> If you're not raised on classical or haven't played any, it's very hard to get into. Lately classical has grown on me, since I buy student tickets to the Pacific Symphony for a once a semester band assignment. The Firebird Suite is so kickass!



Holst's "The Planets" suite is also good, especially "Mars - The God of War". Anyone who reckons that all classical music is slow boring violin solos etc. should have headphones glued to their ears and THIS played at them


----------



## Shotgunjim (Jan 23, 2010)

Okami29 said:


> Gotta love VideoGamesLive! If you haven't heard of them, look it up on youtube. Classical Symphony music meets video games, my favorite is the Sonic medley and The Legend Of Zelda medley.


 
I've always had an affinity for the Battlefield theme.


----------



## A Fluffy Smith (Jan 23, 2010)

Mayfurr said:


> Holst's "The Planets" suite is also good, especially "Mars - The God of War". Anyone who reckons that all classical music is slow boring violin solos etc. should have headphones glued to their ears and THIS played at them



Agree 100%! God of War shows the astounding power of Classical music and overshadows the heaviest of Metal! I also love the music in Chrono Cross too. The Classical guitar in some of the world map music soothes my heart <3


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 23, 2010)

Classical music, is boring.
Although I do like some other unusual kinds of music.
Like music from cracks and trainers.
My favorite comes from a CODMW2 +8 trainer by BReWErS.
I also love Ryuuseigun Chaos and Tapioca remixes, which are also unusual.
All three are kind of computer made though.
ALL HAIL COMPADAR


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 23, 2010)

Adelio Altomar said:


> So, yesterday there was this assembly at my school where the Austin Symphony came and preformed a few classical pieces for the entire school. It's funny to me, being a person who was raised on classical music, that a large, overwhelming majority of the school was dreading the whole thing or were desperately asking the teachers if they could just walk off campus and not go (who gave 'em a resounding "No").
> 
> And then I think about M*A*S*H* and that particular episode in which Major Winchester is trying to play his records and everybody in the whole unit reacted badly to the music and tossed his records against the wall until it shattered.
> 
> Why do people hate Classical music so much?



I like classical.  :3

Stars and Stripes is one of my favs.


----------



## A Fluffy Smith (Jan 23, 2010)

Awww, it's too bad you don't like Classical, but you'd be surprised how much it's influenced today's music.


----------



## Diego117 (Jan 23, 2010)

Before I started playing piano and guitar (back in 2000) I didn't really enjoy classical music that much. When I started taking lessons I started getting an appreciation for classical music. Especially when I learned Moonlight Sonata (a very dumbed down version mind you. I was only in my 2nd-ish year.) for a recital. I thought that piece was the coolest thing I'd ever learned to play on the piano because it was so dark and cool sounding. Since then I haven't looked back. 

Music from video games help too. (Off the top of my head: Final Fantasy, Shadow of the Colossus, Halo, etc.)


----------



## Molotov (Jan 23, 2010)

If Classical music doesn't talk about on How-To-Create-A-Pussy (all bad music nowadays (yes, the mainstream Rap (plastic jewelry), Pop(flamboyance), Rock(posers, you knooow))), then yeah, the kids won't listen to it =\


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 23, 2010)

They'd rather listen to the degenerate music of whores, drug dealers and high school drop-outs.


----------



## Malkheus (Jan 23, 2010)

Classical does indeed need deeper feeling to be able to appreciate it. Nowsday kids just want something instant and fast. Which is common on today songs. easily understood lyrics and not too complicated note.


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 23, 2010)

Malkheus said:


> Classical does indeed need deeper feeling to be able to appreciate it. Nowsday kids just want something instant and fast. Which is common on today songs. easily understood lyrics and not too complicated note.



You get the same thing from fast food.  Instant gratification.

Of course, if any exposure to classical music is 9th grade band practice, I can understand why people would run screaming the other way


----------



## mcwolfe (Jan 23, 2010)

I really enjoy classic music, it gives me the chills (in a good way), helps me to think about stuff and is relaxing <3


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 23, 2010)

I listen to a lot of classical music...just not much WESTERN classical!


----------



## Thatch (Jan 23, 2010)

John Williams, no competition.


----------



## Viva (Jan 23, 2010)

If you ask anyone at my school, they'll say they like classical music. I'm a huge fan myself (probably because I play piano). Franz Liszt and Sergei Rachmaninoff ftw


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 23, 2010)

szopaw said:


> John Williams, no competition.



Wouldn't he be counted more as a film score composer, as opposed to a classical composer?

Reason why I ask is because I've seen comparisons of classic vs. film score music. Some like to call score music (film, TV, video game) modern day classical music, but others disagree.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jan 23, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Wouldn't he be counted more as a film score composer, as opposed to a classical composer?
> 
> Reason why I ask is because I've seen comparisons of classic vs. film score music. Some like to call score music (film, TV, video game) modern day classical music, but others disagree.



Why don't you people just call it a sub-genre of Classical.


----------



## Kirbizard (Jan 23, 2010)

I like classical music, I don't listen to it too often, but it's usually the only type of radio station I can bare to tune in to.


----------



## Viva (Jan 23, 2010)

Adelio Altomar said:


> Why don't you people just call it a sub-genre of Classical.


 
Classical indicates that it's from a long time ago (approx 100 years), imo. Only the earliest film score for silent movies could be considered classical

I mean, which one is more likely to ring a bell when you hear "classical?"  Philip Glass or Frederic Chopin?


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 23, 2010)

Adelio Altomar said:


> Why don't you people just call it a sub-genre of Classical.



Because unlike classical music, with the exception of ballet, score music is there to back up something visual (ie movie, TV, video game). Classical music by composers like Beethoven and Bach were, for the most part, written independently of a scene.

I know that's not always the case as some like Mozart wrote theater pieces. However, when it comes to plenty forms of film score music, especially in thriller movies, unless there is a scene to to go with it, the the piece of music doesn't work.

Classical music and score music are just too different. However, in most cases, I do group the two together into "orchestral."


----------



## Jelly (Jan 23, 2010)

Because during the modern movement it kind of fell into Classical is now hard to understand, and thus most listen to popular minstrel-based music, and it just kind of fell in the cracks like that.

Most of it falls into the same problem as poetry, since 70% of poetry and Classical music is written as studies and responses WITHIN the community, a lot of it is beyond comprehension for most outsiders.

I think that's why noise has become so popular in underground less-theory based communities. You have the entire backdrop being rock-pop music and some jazz which eventually turns into really crazy out-there ideas - but the community is more accessible because its roots are more widely known.

Classical never really recovered after Modernism, since Post-Modernism, and then Contemporary music remained in study/inner circle mode (though, I think a lot of Contemporary composers are trying to appeal to folk styles like Gamelan drumming, Hindustani-based folk, and traditional New England and Appalachian sounds - a lot of it is still study-based).

I really hate the leading misconceptions, like "Classical music" is soothing or "epic." I don't think Erik Satie ever wrote anything epic, and I don't think that Olivier Messiaen has ever written anything that counts as soothing. It isn't really a genre, a mood, or a sound. It's a giant blob of ideas.


----------



## Hir (Jan 23, 2010)

cuz it az no bass ennit


----------



## Viva (Jan 23, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> Because during the modern movement it kind of fell into Classical is now hard to understand, and thus most listen to popular minstrel-based music, and it just kind of fell in the cracks like that.
> 
> Most of it falls into the same problem as poetry, since 70% of poetry and Classical music is written as studies and responses WITHIN the community, a lot of it is beyond comprehension for most outsiders.
> 
> ...


 
And these different ideas conform and appeal to members who have similar ideologies. This is where genres come from


----------



## Jelly (Jan 23, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> And these different ideas conform and appeal to members who have similar ideologies. This is where genres come from



What?


----------



## Viva (Jan 23, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> What?


 
You said that classical music is a blob of ideas.  Not all ideas are the same, and not everyone has the same beliefs.  Thus, different genres follow suit.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 23, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> You said that classical music is a blob of ideas.  Not all ideas are the same, and not everyone has the same beliefs.  Thus, different genres follow suit.



But there aren't any "genres" in Classical. That's
_The Thing._

People treat Classical as a genre.
And its a genre insofar as "music" is a genre.
It refers to the mindset of using classical music theory and the spectacle of the whole thing.
That doesn't make any of the music sound the same.

Also they scrapped the first one with the inclusion of folk.
Also they scrapped the last one with the inclusion of studio-electronic albums.


----------



## Akwin (Jan 23, 2010)

when I doodle I listen to The Nutcracker and my sister always bitches about me listening to 'old and lame-ass' music
srry it's not rap >

I love other classical music too just the nutcracker in particular though


----------



## SnowFox (Jan 23, 2010)

Akwin said:


> when I doodle I listen to The Nutcracker and my sister always bitches about me listening to 'old and lame-ass' music
> srry it's not rap >
> 
> I love other classical music too just the nutcracker in particular though



That used to be my favourite for a long time.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 23, 2010)

Well, nobody in a long time (high school) has mentioned that Classical is "dumb" or whatever to me. But when somebody told me that Classical is boring, I let them borrow the Rite of Spring.


----------



## Viva (Jan 23, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> But there aren't any "genres" in Classical. That's
> _The Thing._
> 
> People treat Classical as a genre.
> ...


 
But classical is a genre of music, right?


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 23, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> Well, nobody in a long time (high school) has mentioned that Classical is "dumb" or whatever to me. But when somebody told me that Classical is boring, I let them borrow the Rite of Spring.



The Rite of Spring fuckin rules. The Fantasia version (as well as the movie itself) got me into classical, then I listened to the actual version, and realized how Disney and Stokowski butchered it.

I LOVE that piece. My favorite piece of music EVER written.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SgHMpYsv0_0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psyPlT4aZug

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lfAcl7FIgNg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svA5uIsPxJQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cOMt-MiI018


----------



## Seas (Jan 23, 2010)

The same would have happened with most other music styles which that age group doesn't like.
It's just the fact that people prefer not being forced to listen to something they don't like hearing in the first place.

Also, there are a lot of classical pieces I like a lot, for example Maurice Ravel's Bolero.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 23, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> But classical is a genre of music, right?



I'm going to say "no."
Not unless you consider "pop" a genre including all music that is not classical.

In which case, you're a pointless masturbater with a love of stupid overarching labels.
It would be like every time you saw a cat calling it a placental mammal for lack of understanding of any level of physical specificity.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 23, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> I'm going to say "no."
> Not unless you consider "pop" a genre including all music that is not classical.
> 
> In which case, you're a pointless masturbater with a love of stupid overarching labels.
> It would be like every time you saw a cat calling it a placental mammal for lack of understanding of any level of physical specificity.



Not to mention that the label itself fails to consider the various 'eras' of said music. Baroque, Classical, and Romantic, among others, are just too different in their own way to be generalized under the label classical.

But again, maybe I'm picky to picky? I dunno, but I prefer the label orchestral, but even then...that might be too general.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 23, 2010)

Fuck this thread.
This thread is now about LaMonte Young fucking up your kitchen

[yt]Yt7aBjuDyPE[/yt]


----------



## Thatch (Jan 23, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Wouldn't he be counted more as a film score composer, as opposed to a classical composer?
> 
> Reason why I ask is because I've seen comparisons of classic vs. film score music. Some like to call score music (film, TV, video game) modern day classical music, but others disagree.



Okay, Orchestral then. And I wouldn't really say that's classical/film, but rather that new=/=classical, since classical is old. 
I don't really like gross of the true classical music, but John Williams still comes close. Just because it was made recently, and for a film, doesn't take any of it's value. Hell, how often do people prise soundtracks so much? People who generally don't like orchestral (or specifically, classical) music still like what he made. Especially with the likes of this. If it wasn't generally associated with a movie, I doubt people would oppose to it being played besides the 1812 Overture and the like.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 23, 2010)

John Williams is pretty well known for influence turning to rip off in his compositions.
Plus, most of his stuff is simplistic.

He's good at what he does (it's just relatively simple stuff, and rewritings of Strauss, Stravinsky, Mussorgsky, and the like), but his music is pop theme songs, basically.


----------



## Revy (Jan 23, 2010)

they say classical music stimulates your mind.

but honestly its shit.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 23, 2010)

Revy said:


> they say classical music stimulates your mind.
> 
> but honestly its shit.



truer words were never spoken


this is my favorite shit
[yt]jyRCdyNb3Eo[/yt]


----------



## Aden (Jan 23, 2010)

Revy said:


> its shit.



More mind stimulation needed.


----------



## Revy (Jan 23, 2010)

stimulants would be much better.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 23, 2010)

Bah, this thread needs some DIES IRAE!

[yt]M_YSEbAWA0Y[/yt]


----------



## Thatch (Jan 23, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> John Williams is pretty well known for influence turning to rip off in his compositions.
> Plus, most of his stuff is simplistic.
> 
> He's good at what he does (it's just relatively simple stuff, and rewritings of Strauss, Stravinsky, Mussorgsky, and the like), but his music is pop theme songs, basically.



True, what he makes is to classical like Hanna Montana to real rock, but in this case I don't mind, classical music is generally monotonous. I'm not a fan of that. There are some works I do like, though, like Bach's Fugue. But while Dies Irae, which Spyro linked, is good, I like this better. Similar style, but Duel of the Fates is more dynamic, and that suits my tastes more.


----------



## Hir (Jan 23, 2010)

its also bcos the lyrics that are there arent deep i mean listen to brokencyde about the song about the lead singer leaving his girlfriend i mean i cried ok??



Seriously though, classical music can be soul stirring, I don't know how people can ever trully hate it.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 23, 2010)

anyone who cant show any appreciation for this needs to shoot them self.

[yt]xohcxxt6oHo[/yt]


----------



## Thatch (Jan 23, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> anyone who cant show any appreciation for this needs to shoot them self.



Piano still sounds better, though.


----------



## Takun (Jan 23, 2010)

Revy said:


> they say classical music stimulates your mind.
> 
> but honestly its shit.



._.

[yt]-CwICXwLBmo[/yt]


----------



## Jelly (Jan 23, 2010)

monotonous:
[yt]rqtGTDtyvMs[/yt]
not monotonous:
[yt]ZoRSTRwGUSY[/yt]
monotonous:
[yt]OjR4QYsa9nE[/yt]
not monotonous:
[yt]QJp8cRLmqb0[/yt]

whatever


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 23, 2010)

WELL YOU SEE THE KIDS

THEY LISTEN TO THE RAP MUSIC

WHICH GIVES THEM THE BRAIN DAMAGE


----------



## Jelly (Jan 23, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> anyone who cant show any appreciation for this needs to shoot them self.
> 
> [yt]xohcxxt6oHo[/yt]



wheres my gun
[yt]02O-SaNNU0A[/yt]
lets talk about gentle giant guys
please


----------



## Takun (Jan 23, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> wheres my gun
> [yt]02O-SaNNU0A[/yt]
> lets talk about gentle giant guys
> please




It's sooooooo hypnotizing.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 23, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> monotonous:
> 
> *snip*
> whatever



Oh my God, that "In C by Riley" was by far one of the most annoying things I think I've ever heard. I love classical & what not, but when it comes to things like experimentation and...THAT...no thanks. >_<

I lived the Dracula piece though.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 23, 2010)

Takumi_L said:


> It's sooooooo hypnotizing.



chapman stick
ill get one before i die
so help me god

[yt]BTet3C_afKA[/yt]

fuck you thread
die die die

also philip glass sucks
booooooooooooooooo
what have i done? D:

and i was looking for "of wolf and man" from the dracula soundtrack
its so monotonous it literally makes me nauseous
But yeah, I could've posted some Branca post-minimalism stuff, but I guess because it has guitars everyone would think it wasn't classical and I dont want to _confuse anyone_
(plus, indeterminate activity of resultant masses isn't anywhere on the internet, id have to make a youtube video from my rip of the album)


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 23, 2010)

Let's not forget about Gregorian Chants. Again, another Dies Irae.

[yt]Dlr90NLDp-0[/yt]


----------



## Jelly (Jan 23, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Let's not forget about Gregorian Chants. Again, another Dies Irae.
> 
> [yt]Dlr90NLDp-0[/yt]



ill give you a fucking dies irae right across the head, you little
[yt]3Iw6bCO-nzM[/yt]

Anyone who has the time and/or inclination should read Berlioz's personal diaries and correspondences. It is some of the most screwed up, pathetic shit I've ever read.

(can't find a good version of the dies irae from britten's war requiem - but yeah :C)


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 23, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> [yt]02O-SaNNU0A[/yt]



that was beyond awesome o.o


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jan 23, 2010)

i don't know. i like it


----------



## f94 (Jan 23, 2010)

*Prokofiev - Dance of the Knights*
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUmq1cpcglQ *

*Camille Saint-SaÃ«ns* - *Danse Macabre*
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YyknBTm_YyM*


----------



## Bando (Jan 23, 2010)

Seastalker said:


> The same would have happened with most other music styles which that age group doesn't like.
> It's just the fact that people prefer not being forced to listen to something they don't like hearing in the first place.
> 
> Also, there are a lot of classical pieces I like a lot, for example Maurice Ravel's Bolero.



OH GOD BOLERO!!! That is the hardest piece ever for trombone T_T


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 23, 2010)

[yt]gQmjmR3DLig[/yt]


----------



## Viva (Jan 23, 2010)

[yt]tvm2ZsRv3C8[/yt]

One of my favorite classical works


----------



## Gight (Jan 23, 2010)

Now lets talk about hate for operas...


----------



## Matt (Jan 23, 2010)

I have a few classical pieces on my mp3 player. Then I went to a classical concert where each song was 20 minutes long and each one sounded exactly the same. That killed my enthusiasm for classical concerts. I do live the bagpipes though.


----------



## Viva (Jan 23, 2010)

Gight said:


> Now lets talk about hate for operas...


 
Opera is stupid


----------



## NorfolkFox (Jan 23, 2010)

I like it (orchestral music, classical music or whatever), especially film and video game soundtracks. I find that every time you listen you hear the music in more detail, like "ah, I didn't notice that before!". Especially with films, I can guess certain cues from the soundtrack (knows as "mickey mousing" for all you film music nerds ), and I believe that the soundtrack to a film or video game is very important and can greatly influence it's mood. I often listen to it while I work.


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 23, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> Opera is stupid



Can you do this?

[yt]C2ODfuMMyss[/yt]


----------



## Viva (Jan 23, 2010)

CAThulu said:


> Can you do this?


 
Why would I want to do that?


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 23, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> Why would I want to do that?



Didn't ask if you wanted to.  I asked if you could.  And you didn't call it stupid, so there ya go 

Seriously, coming from a musical background where I spent fifteen years of my life singing, what she is doing is HARD!  Keeping in pitch, hitting those notes (and Mozart was hardly forgiving in his arias), and acting at the same time...that takes talent and intelligence (because you have to memorize all that)

So no...it's not stupid.  It's impressive and truly showcases how versatile the human voice can be as an instrument.


----------



## Aden (Jan 23, 2010)

CAThulu said:


> Can you do this?



[yt]ZJB5Rqc1m0Y[/yt]


----------



## Viva (Jan 23, 2010)

CAThulu said:


> Didn't ask if you wanted to. I asked if you could. And you didn't call it stupid, so there ya go
> 
> Seriously, coming from a musical background where I spent fifteen years of my life singing, what she is doing is HARD! Keeping in pitch, hitting those notes (and Mozart was hardly forgiving in his arias), and acting at the same time...that takes talent and intelligence (because you have to memorize all that)
> 
> So no...it's not stupid. It's impressive and truly showcases how versatile the human voice can be as an instrument.


 
I have no doubt that it's hard.  It takes a lot of talent.  But imo, stupid = having no interest whatsoever in it.  Stupid is not the opposite of impressive


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 23, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> I have no doubt that it's hard.  It takes a lot of talent.  But imo, stupid = having no interest whatsoever in it.  Stupid is not the opposite of impressive




'Kay.  I still stand by my arguement that it's not stupid.  and you can say it is.  

*sticks a flower behind your ear*  Peace, dude


----------



## Attaman (Jan 24, 2010)

I don't hate classical music at all:  I have a few Haydn, Brahms, Mozart, and Beethoven (plus other) "classic" cassettes that I listen to infrequently.  I just don't listen to it as often as I listen to other music.  It's a bit somber for my taste at times.

If there's any sort of "classic" I prefer, it's pretty much Celtic (yes, I know there's a flaw in labeling any sort of music as "Celtic Classical", but still).



VivaLaPh!va said:


> Franz Liszt and Sergei Rachmaninoff ftw


I'll admit, I hadn't heard of the later until I read through Hyperion.  However, he does have some good work attributed to his name.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 24, 2010)

Wozzeck.


----------



## Bando (Jan 25, 2010)

Yes does pretty cool covers of some classical music


----------



## Sinbane (Jan 25, 2010)

Classical music pioneered Symphonic Metal. So it's not bad.


----------



## Takun (Jan 25, 2010)

ahahahaha


----------



## Aden (Jan 25, 2010)

Oh wow
I needed that


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 25, 2010)

People can't stand low-sounding music without lyrics.


----------

